# Siemens PROFIBUS CP5614A2 - Probleme mit Verbindung



## STEP7_NEWBEE (4 Dezember 2020)

Hallo!,

Ich wollte mich die Tage in die Programmierschnittstelle DP-Base von einem Siemens CP5614 A2 einlesen und habe hierfür auch ein Beispiel Programm (ExamEasy) gefunden, welches ich testen wollte.

Zunächst habe ich in dem vorhandenen S7-Projekt die Hardware von einer ET200B auf meine ET200S angepasst und das Projekt in den angeführten Unterordner kopiert.

Über die PG/PC Schnittstelle habe ich als Zugangspunkt  CP_L2_1 -> CP5614-A2 ausgewählt. Mit diesen Einstellungen konnte ich auch einen aktiven Teilnehmer (Adresse 0) und einen passiven Teilnehmer auf Adresse 3 finden. Das stimmt soweit mit meiner Konfiguration überein. - Ich benutze den Master Anschluss des CP.

Beim Ausführen von ExamEasy bekomme ich jedoch folgende Fehlermeldung:



Ich verstehe leider nicht was ich genau falsch mache, vor allem was mir "The CP Name doesnt exist" sagen soll. Kann mir von euch vl. jemand helfen? :roll:


LG


----------



## stix (28 Dezember 2020)

Das klingt nach falschem Online-Zugangspunkt: evtl. steht im Programm "PG/PC-Schnittstelle" auf dem PC noch eine "TCP..."-irgendwas als aktiv. Passiert mir (immernoch) regelmäßig...


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (30 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Stix, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!,

ich werds mir morgen anschauen und mich dann melden! 

arbeitest du mit dem selben CP?

LG


----------



## stix (30 Dezember 2020)

Hi Step7_Newbee,
genau den cp hatte ich noch nicht unter den Fingern, aber die Fehlerart kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Musst drauf achten, dass der Name/Benennung des Zugangspunktes dem entspricht, wie es die kommunizierenden Applikation erwartet. Die "Verlinkung" zwischen "Zugangspunktname" und "realer Schnittstelle" machst dann quasi über "pg/pc-Schnittstelle." 
(OT: Musste an einem Panel-PC den Onlinezugangspunkt in der Visu-Projektierung als "MPi" benennen, obwohl es real eine tcp-Verbindung zw sps und pc war...)


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (31 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Stix, 
Ich habs mir noch einmal angesehen, also in der  PG/PC Schnittstelle ist soweit der CP_L2_1 eingestellt. Konnte die  Baugruppe jedoch trotzdem nicht erreichen.

Ein paar Fragen sind  aufgetreten: Muss die Konfiguration der Hardware in Step 7 iwie auf  diesen CP normal geladen werden? Die Baugruppe meldet einen BF/SF  Fehler. tritt dieser normal auf? . Ich kenne die Baugruppe nur in  Projekten mit einer PLC. Sobald diese richtig in Step7 projektiert wurde  und man die Konfiguration auf die PLC lädt, leuchten die lED`s normal  grün.. deshalb meine Frage, ob vl. ein hochladen iwie notwendig ist?

die  PG/PC Schnittstelle stelle ich hier über Simatic Net - PG/PC  Schnittstelle ein und kann den Teilnehmer soweit auch finden, aber die  Programme funktionieren eben leider trz. nicht :wink:  .. mir ist das mit dem Zugangspunkt auch noch nicht ganz klar.. : im  Handbuch steht das als Zugangspunkt standardmäßig CP_L2_1 genommen wird.  aber von wo weiß man ob die Konfiguration mit "CP_L2_1 -> CP5614-A2"  stimmt?
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.. :wink:

LG


----------



## stix (31 Dezember 2020)

Hi Step7_Newbee,
ich geh's mal rückwärts an:

-"...von wo weiß man ob die Konfiguration mit "CP_L2_1 -> CP5614-A2" stimmt?"
-> aus "PG/PC-Schnittstelle". Dort kann man auch neue Schnittstellen hinzufügen. Evtl. ist hier nicht die richtige Karte/Treiber drin. Must auf dem PC vor Einbau der Karte zuerst das Setup von der beiliegenden CD durchklickern. BTW: Welches Betriebssystem verwendest Du und was für einen PC? Da solltest du im Gerätemanager nachschauen, ob es mit der PCI-Karte klemmt

-"...und kann den Teilnehmer soweit auch finden,..."
-> welchen teilnehmer von wo aus? Teilnehmer = SPS oder Antrieb? Wer sieht wen, mit welchem Tool schaust du von wo aus nach?

-"...Muss die Konfiguration der Hardware in Step 7 iwie auf diesen CP..." 
-> generell musst bei Hardware-Änderungen am Netz das auch immer der koordinierenden (Profibus-Master) SPS "erzählen", also HW-Konfiguration neu laden. 
Hast eine Soft-SPS auf dem PC oder eine "echte" im PB-Netzwerk?

-"Die Baugruppe meldet einen BF/SF Fehler..." -> nach einspielen der HW-Konfig machst mal alle Teilnehmer spannungslos, trinkst nen tee/kaffee und machst dann wieder "feuer unterm kessel". Wirkt Wunder, weil dann alle PB-Teilnehmer mit frischen Ohren nach nem PB-Master lauschen. Nebenbei kannst auch die Abschlusswiderstände an den PB-Steckern kontrollieren (am ende jeweils "ein"), die Rot/grün-Drahtzuordnung in den Steckern und die "kommend/gehend"-Seiten der kabel in den Steckern: Bei 2 Teilnehmern muss an beiden Steckern auf der "kommend-seite" (Pfeil nach vorne zum Teilnehmer) das kabel dran und beide Abschlusswiderstände auf "On/ein" geschaltet werden.
Grüße und guten Rutsch!


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (31 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Stix,

melde mich morgen .. muss hier glaub ein paar Screenshots posten 

Auf alle Fälle einen guten Rutsch! 

PS: wir hören uns im neuen Jahr 

LG


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (7 Januar 2021)

Hallo Stix! sooo hat leider ein wenig länger gedauert.. Silvesternachwirkungen  :shock: 

also ich hoff ich kann alle deiner Fragen beantworten: der Treiber der Karte (über Simatic Net) sollte soweit installiert sein. Beim Testen der Hardware scheint soweit alles in Ordnung zu sein. Auch im Gerätemanager meldet mein Win7 Ultimate 32 Bit System keinen Fehler  




Bezüglich der Teilnehmer: ich verwende hier die PG/PC Schnittstellle die man unter "Siemens Automation - Simatic - Simatic Net- PG/PC Schnittstelle aufrufen kann. 
Mir werden hier zwei Teilnehmer angezeigt. Der aktive sollte PG/PC sein? und der passive (Adresse 4) sollte meine Baugruppe sein.
Diese habe ich im Simatic Manager auch umkonfiguriert:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 und die Verbindung in NetPro übersetzt. - dort scheint soweit alles ok zu sein - kein Fehler beim Übersetzen.

Nun das mit der Soft - SPS ist mir nicht ganz klar. Also hardwaremäßig verwende ich den CP 5614A2 (dieser soll dann in meiner Applikation der Master sein) und eine Et200s als Slave. Deshalb meine Frage ob man die Konfiguration der Hardware noch iwie auf den CP5614 laden muss? oder ob die rote Busfehler LED an der Et200s erst erlischt, sobald die beiden Geräte über eine Programm kommunizieren ?
Bezüglich der Verkabelung sollte soweit auch alles passen. Habe die Leitung zur Kommunikation zwischen einer PLC und einem Sinamics S110 eingesetzt. da hat soweit alles gepasst. Teilnehmer habe ich ebenfalls neu gestartet. Adressen werden ebenfalls erkannt. 

nun frage ich mich, wo ich noch einen Fehler machen kann?  der Zugangspunkt... ja ist der vl. noch falsch? wenn ja warum? ... in der Doku findet man iwie nicht mehr als:
	

		
			
		

		
	



falls dir noch etwas einfällt wär ich sehr dankbar... 

bevor ichs vergesse: das an meine Hardware angepasst Projekt liegt ebenfalls im Beispielordner 

LG


----------



## stix (7 Januar 2021)

Hi Step7_newbee,
feiern darf man auch unter Corona nicht verlernen, dranbleiben  !
Also ich würde jetzt noch versuchen das Bsp.-Prog zur Sicherheit mit "als Administrator ausführen" zu starten und hinter CP_L2_1  direkt den : in der cmd-zeile-Abfrage anzufügen. Das Prog will mit Teilnehmer-Adresse 3 sprechen, die solltest in hw-konfig einstellen und per netpro dp-knotentaufe machen, oder machst's per Dip-schalter direkt an der IM.
Kannst du in hw-konf beim cp bzw. der Applikation irgendwo eine dp-adresse eintragen? hab grad kein step7 zur Hand...
Deine Applikation spielt hier mit dem cp den "PB-Master" und sollte beim starten für erlöschende BF-Leuchten sorgen. 
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass Siemens Ende des letzten Jahrtausends besser programmiert hat als heute und im Fehlerfall "gute Fehlercodes" auswirft.
So langsam wird echt mein Entwickler-ehrgeiz geweckt...
Grüße Stix


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (7 Januar 2021)

Hallo Stix!, du bist ja auch noch wach 

ohhh .. ich bin gerade ein wenig schlauer geworden.. es gibt eine neue Meldung!

Slave 3 not in database! 

du hattest wirklich recht  ... mir fehlte ":" CP_L2_1: ( also den Doppelpunkt hab ich vergessen ) so hab jz noch einmal versucht die Adresse der Baugruppe im Projekt als auch am IM passend einzustellen. Die Adresse vom PG konnte ich in Simatic Net - unter PC Station einstellen. Die Adresse vom CP war standardmäßig in NET Pro auf 30 eingestellt 

... ich meld mich sobald ich was rausfinde 

Vielen Dank!

LG


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (12 August 2021)

Hallo Stix,

Wollte fragen ob du im Forum noch aktiv bist? 

musste das Projekt nämlich leider zur Seite legen.. wollte mich nur nebenbei ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigen..
aber wie es der Zufall will.. hab ich mich in letzter Zeit wieder drangesetzt...
 aber den Fehler
"Slave 3 not in database" konnte ich soweit nicht beheben :/ .. mit meiner SPS kommuniziert die Baugruppe nun ganz normal aber mit dem CP.. leider nicht :/ .. hatte nämlich ursprünglich noch das Problem, dass mir die Abschlussbaugruppe auf der ET200 noch gefehlt hat.. hab ich übersehen und dachte, dass der Fehler vl. dadurch entsteht.. aber leider..

Kann es sein, dass man diese Konfiguration, die bei mir im Simatic Net Order als S7 Projekt liegt - dass ich diese noch iwo hinladen muss? .... die Hardwarekonfiguration aus dem Beispiel habe ich soweit nur an meine Hardware angepasst und übersetzt. 

Ist hier vl. noch ein laden in die PC Station notwendig? .. gibt es hier vl noch zusätzliche Unterlagen, Dokumentationen?... PC Stationen usw.. sind leider noch ein ziemlich neues Gebiet für mich..

vl. kann hier jemand helfen? 

LG


----------



## JesperMP (12 August 2021)

Hallo STEP7_NEWBEE.

Zuerst, ich bin nicht ganz fit wenn es um CP5614 oder DP-BASE Software geht. Bin nur neugierig.


STEP7_NEWBEE schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man diese Konfiguration, die bei mir im Simatic Net Order als S7 Projekt liegt - dass ich diese noch iwo hinladen muss?


Ich habe diese Handbuch schnell durchgeschaut:





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				



In kapitel 6.1 steht:


> 2. Passen Sie das STEP 7-Projekt "ExamEasy" an Ihre Konfiguration an, wenn der
> anzusprechende Slave keine ET 200B mit der Teilnehmeradresse 3 ist oder die
> Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit nicht 1,5 Mbit/s beträgt.
> 3. Starten Sie das Programm "ExamEasy" (Starten Sie das Beispielprogramm aus seinem
> ...


Es fehlt etwas zwischen 2 und 3. Irgendwie muss der Master bekanntgemacht werden welche Slaves as verbinden muss. Es kann nicht sein das es genügt die Slave(s) es in das STEP7 Projekt zu konfigurieren. 

In kapitel 2 steht:


> 5. Ändern Sie das Beispielprogramm "ExamEasy" entsprechend Ihrer Anlagenkonfiguration ab,
> indem Sie z. B. zusätzliche oder andere Slaves verwenden. Übersetzen und binden Sie das
> Beispielprogramm und probieren Sie es aus. Dazu müssen Sie eventuell die "ExamEasy"-
> Beispieldatenbasis erweitern.
> ...


Ich glaube es bedeutet man muss das Anwenderprogramm "ExamEasy" anpassen, nicht nur das STEP7 Projekt "ExamEasy".
Ich vermute man muss die Funktionen DP_Start und DP_Open anpassen. Aber ich schaue es nicht durch.

N.B. Diese Handbuch ist typisch Siemens. Ich vermute es ist relativ Einfach, aber Siemens schafft es schwierig zu machen.


----------



## STEP7_NEWBEE (12 August 2021)

hallo Jesper, Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung.

danke, genau dieses Handbuch hab ich mir auch soweit durchgeschaut.

Werd mir das Programm "ExamEasy"  diesbezüglich auch noch genauer anschauen.. habe in den ersten Zeilen nur die DP Adresse gefunden, die ist eben auf 3 eingestellt.. das stimmt soweit auch mit der Hardwarekonfiguration überein.. aber ja.. ich hätte das auch vermutet, dass man die Konfiguration iwo noch hinladen muss?, da stehe ich aber wie gesagt momentan leider an... weil ich mich mit den CP´S noch nie etwas zu tun hatte.

2.Gedanke war, dass man des Step7 Projekt alleine anpasst und sich das Programm "ExamEasy" die Konfiguration dann direkt aus diesem s7Projekt holt.. aber das weiß ich leider noch nicht..

lg


----------



## stix (12 August 2021)

Also bei "sps'en" musst die hw-konfig explizit in die cpu laden... musst mal schauen wenn du deine  "Applikation" markiert hast, ob's dann in station laden kannst. Sonst weiter handbücher wälzen und die exe oder eine ihrer config-dateien anpassen. 
Leider hab ich keine weitere idee... :-/ ...


----------

